# Đi tìm giải đáp cho thắc mắc "Sữa công thức để được bao lâu" cùng iPREG



## ipreg (27/2/21)

Thường vì một vài lý do mà mẹ không thể cho bé bú trực tiếp thì sữa công thức là sự lựa chọn thay thế tối ưu. Tuy nhiên, để con nhỏ hấp thụ đầy đủ dưỡng chất phát triển toàn diện, mẹ lưu ý một vài điều, trong đó không thể bỏ qua yếu tố sữa công thức cho trẻ sơ sinh để được bao lâu.

Xem thêm: *Cách pha sữa công thức cho trẻ sơ sinh*

Thắc mắc sữa công thức cho trẻ sơ sinh để được bao lâu




Trên thị trường hiện nay rất đa dạng các dòng sản phẩm sữa công thức. Vì vậy, ở mỗi giai đoạn, bạn nên lựa chọn đúng loại sữa phù hợp với bé. Nhiều bậc phụ huynh lần đầu làm mẹ thường hay thắc mắc sữa công thức cho trẻ sơ sinh để được bao lâu. Thời gian tốt nên cho trẻ uống ngay sau khi pha xong để đảm bảo chất lượng sữa. Sữa công thức pha xong để ở nhiệt độ thường khoảng 2 giờ đồng hồ. Cách tốt nhất, mẹ chỉ nên pha đúng liều lượng theo cữ bú của bé uống hết luôn một lần. 

Tuy nhiên, nếu sữa công thức đã pha được bảo quản ở trong ngăn mát tủ lạnh có thể lâu hơn, tối đa lên tới 24 giờ đồng hồ. Trong điều kiện ngăn mát tủ lạnh, vi khuẩn phát triển chậm hơn so với nhiệt độ phòng. Tuy nhiên cách này mẹ đừng lạm dụng, chỉ sử dụng ở trường hợp không có mẹ ở nhà. 

Lượng sữa bé bú còn dư thừa, mẹ không để trẻ tiếp tục uống cữ sau. Bởi trong sữa lúc này đã có nước bọt, sữa không còn sạch nữa. Chính vì vậy, ở mỗi giai đoạn mẹ cần theo dõi nhu cầu hấp thụ sữa của bé tránh tình trạng pha sữa dư.
Một số lưu ý khi nuôi con bằng sữa công thức

Nguồn dinh dưỡng dự trữ có thể thay thế hỗ trợ mẹ trong việc nuôi con chính là sữa công thức. Sau khi giải đáp được thắc mắc sữa công thức cho trẻ sơ sinh để được bao lâu, nhiều mẹ lại lăn tăn, lo lắng không biết cách sử dụng sữa công thức cho trẻ sơ sinh sao cho hợp lý, đạt chuẩn. 

Hãy lựa chọn sữa đúng theo độ tuổi: Mỗi giai đoạn trẻ có nhu cầu hấp thụ dinh dưỡng khác nhau. Hãy lựa chọn sữa an toàn với hệ tiêu hóa còn non nớt ở bé.
Chọn sữa có bổ sung kháng thể Lactoferrin: Trong hệ thống miễn dịch tự nhiên ở trẻ Lactoferrin có vai trò quan trọng giúp bé hấp thụ sắt tốt hơn. Đồng thời Lactoferrin bảo vệ bé, ngăn ngừa một số bệnh tật. Khi chọn mua sữa mẹ nên quan tâm tới sản phẩm có bổ sung kháng thể này.

Thành phần sữa chứa chất xơ giúp bé hấp thụ: Khắc phục tình trạng táo bón ở con nhỏ, giúp trẻ hấp thụ tốt, mẹ chọn những loại sữa có chứa FOS (chất xơ hòa tan), GOS (nguồn thức ăn cho lợi khuẩn đường ruột).




Hương vị sữa thanh mát, giống với sữa mẹ: Khi chọn sữa công thức cho bé, mẹ cũng phải quan tâm tới vị của sản phẩm để từ đó trẻ tăng cân, phát triển tốt.
Thương hiệu sữa uy tín: Để tránh tình trạng sữa giả, sữa kém chất lượng, mẹ nên chọn thương hiệu sản phẩm uy tín, lâu năm tạo độ uy tín. 
Một số trường hợp cho bé bú sữa công thức

Dẫu biết rằng nuôi con hoàn toàn bằng sữa mẹ là điều lý tưởng, vừa tăng tình cảm mẹ con, vừa giúp trẻ phát triển toàn diện. Tuy nhiên ở một vài trường hợp mẹ sử dụng sữa công thức cho trẻ mới sinh, đó là:


Bản thân mẹ mắc các bệnh lây nhiễm qua đường bú sữa.
Mẹ đang bị áp xe vú, tắc sữa, viêm tuyến sữa.
Trẻ dị tật bẩm sinh không thể bú sữa mẹ.

Trên đây là các thông tin chia sẻ về sữa công thức cho trẻ sơ sinh để được bao lâu. Sữa công thức là một trong những nguồn dinh dưỡng thay thế cho sữa mẹ. Hãy cân nhắc lựa chọn sản phẩm phù hợp với thể trạng của bé để nhóc tì nhà bạn phát triển toàn diện trong những năm tháng đầu đời. 

Nguồn: *iPREG*


----------



## ipreg (29/3/21)

Một hiện tượng hay gặp khi trẻ sử dụng sữa công thức là bé đi ngoài phân xanh. Tại sao lại như vậy? Mẹ có thể truy cập: Trẻ uống sữa công thức đi ngoài màu xanh: Mẹ xử lý thế nào? để tìm lời giải!


----------



## lthong918 (31/3/21)

Ngày trước e nhớ đọc được ở đâu là sau khi pha thì nên dùng trong 2h


----------



## ipreg (6/4/21)

lthong918 nói:


> Ngày trước e nhớ đọc được ở đâu là sau khi pha thì nên dùng trong 2h


Sữa pha xong chỉ được bảo quản nếu bé không sử dụng thôi bạn nhé. Bé dùng thừa mà cất đi sau đó cho con sử dụng tiếp dễ khiến bé nhiễm bệnh. Bạn cần lưu ý nha!


----------

